# My IBS is triggered psychologically



## miw (May 5, 2010)

Hi! I have posted in this forum months ago. I have finally went to a gastro months ago. I think that was June or July. I had colonoscopy and he found no problem with me. I have IBS-D. And now I figured that my IBS must be triggered pscychologically. because when I am at home, I won't even have to go to the toilet even if I eat a lot. But when I'm out, I always get the urge like it's already coming out! The thing is, I don't like the idea of me pooping in public. I feel it's embarassing and dirty. I guess that's where all my IBS have started. Now that I have IBS, I noticed that everytime I think about I have to go somewhere far or I have to take a trip, I get anxious scared and my heart would race because I will already start to think of my problem with my IBS. I guess that's why I don't have normal stool, because I could already feel my stomach churn. And so the next day, I'd expect to have a soft stool. And when I finally go out and go on a trip, I'd get nervous and I'd feel my stomach churn again.Sometimes I just tell myself to go on with the flow and stop thinking that I have IBS and stop worrying and just simply STOP you know. And get it out of my head. Sometimes I realize that I haven't thought of my IBS all day, and then I'd get a normal stool the next day. Which is good.... But sometimes it's so difficult especially when I feel my stomach move, I'd already feel nervous. It's difficult not to think about it. When you start to feel it.I even didn't want to post in this forum because I just didn't want to think about it anymore. You know, like I'm trying to make myself believe that I have no more IBS so I don't have to post because if I do, it's just like I'm reminding myself about it. But lately I've been so anxious all the time. And on December, I'm going on a holiday out of the country. I'm already worried as of now.I badly need help and suggestions. Does anyone here have the same IBS trigger? How do you control it or get it out of your head?.. please help, I'm desperate Thanks in advance!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

The things you mention are all a part of the brain-gut connection so prevalent in IBS.You CAN over come this; I was once just as you are now. Take a peek at my journey below.By using clinical hypnotherapy you can override what your 'gut' tells your brain. I know it sounds a bit out there, but there is clinical research from at least 1984 showing that this can work. Also reading about and writing about IBS can further reinforce the IBS thoughts to become deeper. If you wish to speak to someone, please do not hesitate to ask me anything - or even call 877-898-2539 for info. And take a peek here as well:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNkThere IS hope, I have spoken to many people over for the past 10 years who were just as you are now, and they have broken out of this brain-gut cycle. If it did not work, there would be plenty of people here to diss it, and the fact remains that most people are helped by it - it is not a cure, doesnt work for every single person, but the fact that most people try it as a last resort and this is the thing that works is pretty encouraging...All the best to you in your journey to feeling better... and again, please let me or any of us know if we can help you - again, there IS hope!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes I agree Hypnotherapy may indeed help you.. if not ... try Cognitive Behavior Therapy... either or both could help you.See our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for much more info!All the best!


----------



## miw (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the encouraging words. I have read about hypnotherapy and I wanted to try it. But problem is, I don't live in the US. I am from the Philippines and it seems that hypnotherapy is a rare thing here. Who does hypnotherapy? Psychologists? I've asked psychologists from here and asked if they do that. But they seem don't seem to perform it. As of now, I only know of one psychologist here in the Philippines who performs hypnotherapy. But he's like the celebrity shrink and he might charge a bit expensive. I've tried calling their office a few months ago when I decided to go have hypnotherapy if that's the only way. My Mom was also convinced for me to try hypnotherapy... But after I went to the gastro and he said that it's all going to go away. He even said I didn't have to go to a psychologist and my parents were convinced by that. And now I feel like my Mom doesn't approve of me doing hypnotherapy anymore.May I also ask, what happens in hypnotherapy? How long does it usually take?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh no that is not the only way.Actually I used the IBS 100 Audioprogram and it was all on CD's (and now it is available for MP3 download).Here is their web addy for more information:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk


> May I also ask, what happens in hypnotherapy? How long does it usually take?


I'm sure Marilyn can answer these questions way better than I can. So I will ask her to stop by here.And don't forget to read some on our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum found here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/forum/9-cognitive-behavioral-therapy-and-hypnotherapy/


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi again,Hypnotherapy is simply listening to some calming recordings that guide you with visual imagery- just like taking a little rest or nap - some people fall asleep, others just relax with their eyes closed. The short story is that over the years, your brain has memorized faulty information from the little brain in the gut - the enteric nervous system. If incorrectly gives signals to have IBS symptoms whenever you have a certain trigger such as having to leave the house, a food, or a situation or other things. When your body signals get crossed, they are not communicating effectively and this incorrect memorization creates a neural pathway - sort of like a groove in a record (hmm, thinking you may not know what a record is !!!) Anyway, it makes a deeper and deeper groove as time goes one. Hypnotherapy uses the subconscious mind to not only begin to lessen or erase that groove or neural pathway, but creates new ones - such as feeling well, happy, uplifted - in addition to not having that particual IBS symptom - or at least making it less.Look at the links BQ gave you - the FAQ pages on the site go into it more for you.For hypnotherapy to be successful for IBS, the protocol needs to be gut-specific or gut-directed- not every hypnotherapist is trained in it, so you are probably better off in just getting the IBS Audio Program if you decide that it's right for you - it is way cheaper than going to a psych/therapist in person - in fact the whole program which contains all the sessions you will need, plus support, is less than one doctor's visit! Plus you get support along the way if needed.Should you decide that this is right for you, then it is best to stay away from reading and writing about IBS - and that includes this BB, until you are improved - then you can share your success to encourage others!Feel free to ask me any questions once you have taken a peek at the site - hope that this helps you a bit - and know that there are others who have done this program and are very much improved - there IS hope...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Forgot to answer your last question - the time it takes varies from person to person depending on how severe their IBS is and how long they have had it. For those doing the IBS Audio Program 100 - it consists of 5 sessions listened to according to a schedule over the course of 100 days to ensure the best possible experience. Some people start to see improvements within a few weeks, others once they have completed the 100 days, and others need to listen to a round or two. Everyone is different - most people do say they feel better about themselves, sleep improves and they are more relaxed after even just listening to the first session - then as time progresses, the IBS concerns are addressed as well.Hope that answers your questions - let me know if I can be of further help - always happy to help!


----------



## miw (May 5, 2010)

thanks for the links and suggestions. I'll read about those as well. Btw, I googled about practicing hypnotheraphy to oneself. And this is one of the results I found: http://www.wikihow.com/Perform-Self-HypnosisDo you think self hypnosis could work too?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

miw The link is ok and shows how to get into a deep relaxed state ready and primed for hypnotherapy... but the "Statements" they talk about there are very important. That kind of self hypnosis mentioned in your article might be good for calming oneself from panic or anxiety etc..But I would think that "gut specific and directed" Hypnosis would be needed for helping manage IBS symptoms or other more severe things like chronic pain etc..Have a look at the CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum and the threads thumbtacked to the top of that page for more info.


----------



## miw (May 5, 2010)

thanks BQ. I will check that forum.


----------

